# dark brown smokey eye, soft & sultry!



## mistella (Jul 15, 2009)

......


----------



## xobaby89 (Jul 15, 2009)

love it!! you're GORGEOUS!


----------



## A Ro (Jul 15, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 15, 2009)

you are amazingly gorgeous...I almost hate you...I have totally missed your fotd's ...beautiful...Neutrals look so classy on you!! MORE!!!


----------



## 06290714 (Jul 15, 2009)

^ i second that.

super pretty! miss your fotds!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 15, 2009)

super fab! keep posting cuz we love your fotds


----------



## mistella (Jul 15, 2009)

lol aw thanks guys!


----------



## amrogers78 (Jul 15, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!  Love the lashes!!!


----------



## cuddle x bear (Jul 15, 2009)

such a sultry look. love the lashes. great job


----------



## fintia (Jul 15, 2009)

love it


----------



## rbella (Jul 15, 2009)

OH how I have missed you!!!! You are my fave!! I love your FOTD's and you are so gorgeous it hurts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 15, 2009)

LOVE this, glad to see you posting a fotd!


----------



## User38 (Jul 15, 2009)

Beautiful woman, beautiful makeup -- sultry and classy


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 15, 2009)

Just gorgeous! I really love the entire thing but the way you did the eyeshadow compliments the shape of your eyes so well. Wow!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Jul 15, 2009)

HOLY CRAP! You are stunning!!! Love the makeup look. Seriously though, you are beautiful.


----------



## lady_photog (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm upset at how pretty you are!!! The look is beautiful on you.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 15, 2009)

Its been a long time since ive seen your pretty face around here!! This look is stunning as well as every fotd ive ever seen of yours... Good to see ya


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jul 15, 2009)

beautiful.


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 15, 2009)

Your bone structure is amazing.


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Jul 15, 2009)

jesus people so pretty shouldnt exist!! gorgeous makeup!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Jul 15, 2009)

and I LOVE red cherry lashes


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 15, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 15, 2009)

You are stunning!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 16, 2009)

Gorgeous... I love it! You are so gorgeous.


----------



## RobinG (Jul 16, 2009)

You are the queen of brown and golds. I would love to see a fotd with diffrent colors.


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 16, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!!!!! You must do a tutorial!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 16, 2009)

God you are gorgeous. Love this look!


----------



## vixo (Jul 16, 2009)

Wonderful, really sexy !


----------



## hyzenthlay20 (Jul 16, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow I love this look! And you are one hot sexy lady!!!


----------



## PopMusicChick87 (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, you're soooo gorgeous! Lovely eye makeup too!


----------



## meika79 (Jul 16, 2009)

WOW! Your gorgeous and this look is beautiful.


----------



## MamaLaura (Jul 16, 2009)

With a face like that, I don't think ANY makeup would look bad on you. You're gorgeous!


----------



## lesreid2 (Jul 16, 2009)

You look like an Asian Megan Fox--GORGEOUS!


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jul 16, 2009)

holy hell you are HOT! great look!


----------



## Adidi (Jul 16, 2009)

Gorgeous! thanks for posting


----------



## jennifer. (Jul 16, 2009)

i thought i was seeing things when i saw this post.  welcome back! amazing as always.  i was secretly hoping you'd mention twitter too & voila!  there it is.  haha  totally adding you.


----------



## User67 (Jul 16, 2009)

Totally gorgeous! I wish you would post more often, I miss your FOTD!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 16, 2009)

Simply stunning.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 16, 2009)

wow, you are a stunning girl, and I love the brown and gold look


----------



## nattyngeorge (Jul 16, 2009)

marry me? gay marriage style? lol


----------



## versace (Jul 16, 2009)

love this look


----------



## lipshock (Jul 16, 2009)

Gah, love it when you post!

Your face is just unbelievably gorgeous!
Your makeup is always so perfect.  =)


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 16, 2009)

you are SO fucking gorgeous. omg. i want to look like you!


----------



## fingie (Jul 16, 2009)

you look stunning and should def do a tut for this look ;D


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jul 16, 2009)

I have missed you SO much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SO happy to see your face!


----------



## .k. (Jul 17, 2009)

lovely!


----------



## jmarie7481 (Jul 17, 2009)

The makeup is beautiful and so perfectly applied. But you are SO breathtaking!


----------



## madnicole (Jul 18, 2009)

hot hot hot!


----------



## siemenss (Jul 18, 2009)

gorgeous look!


----------



## nunu (Jul 18, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Carmenitaaa (Jul 18, 2009)

*gasps and falls off the sofa* YOU ARE FRIGGIN GAWJUZZ! jeeeeeesus lmao i love this FOTD


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jul 18, 2009)

GEEZ Girl you are Beautiful.... I was staring at the 1st pic you look so....playboyish....LOL


----------



## a_star (Jul 18, 2009)

OH my GOSH, you are just too hot, your make-up is PERFECT, i cannot spot a little mistake when i try to, seriously prefection!


----------



## Film_Noir (Jul 18, 2009)

You look very pretty!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 18, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## 5twenty3 (Jul 18, 2009)

You are beautiful! Love the look.


----------



## joey444 (Jul 18, 2009)

Love the look and you are gorgeous!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 18, 2009)

you look fabulous!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 18, 2009)

the make up is beautiful! absolutely love it! and you have amazing hair and are very pretty!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 18, 2009)

I actualy said out loud 'this is realy sexy!'
I love it!


----------



## ecberger (Jul 19, 2009)

youre absolutely beautiful, sheiiitttt


----------



## PinkFluffyDice (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome look, you look absolutely stunning


----------



## randeezi00 (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG. Your eyeshadow is so perfect it looks like it was airbrushed on or something. You're absolutely stunning!


----------



## marce89 (Jul 22, 2009)

Great job, love it!


----------



## Lalubell (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, this is fab!! You are strikingly gorgeous!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 14, 2009)

wow u so pretty


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 14, 2009)

This is effing hot, hot, hot! Love it.


----------



## ashpardesi (Sep 14, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## liciouslilly (Sep 15, 2009)

Very beautiful!


----------



## bondgirlx (Sep 16, 2009)

hey sweetie i'm gonna use this look when I go in for an interview for mac at nordies. I know tutorials take a long time so instead do you think you can tell me the placement of the eyeshadows?


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 16, 2009)

LOVE the look your are gorgeous


----------



## MissAnnaBanna (Sep 17, 2009)

perfect! i'm a big fan of the brown smokey eyes.


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 17, 2009)

Simply Gorgeous! I would love to see a tut.


----------



## GeekyMacLover (Sep 21, 2009)

Yet another flawless look. You go gorgeous!


----------



## LexieLee (Sep 21, 2009)

You are absolutely stunning!


----------



## pravvy (Sep 22, 2009)

whoa! You are looking hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You go girl!


----------



## kisstina07 (Sep 23, 2009)

The title says it all this look is perfectly sultry w/o looking overdone!! Kudos!!


----------



## kblakes (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow, this look is all over wonderful.


----------



## mslips (Sep 26, 2009)

sexy asian sista! beautiful look =)


----------



## starryskies (Oct 2, 2009)

hot.. hot.. just HOT!!!


----------

